
A napalm attack, an orphan, and a message three decades later - new_guy
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-sh/the_boy_in_the_photo
======
usermac
Two things... one personal and one technical. I was in that war. I was a
silent conscientious objector (I thought the war was about oil and money.) I
went because I had an obligation to go. I have many stories but the best one
is this. When the war ended, we sold our portable hospital to the Kuwaitis. We
went to Kuwait City to deliver it and saw the destruction; the six miles of
death. When I jumped off the truck and the people, families rushed up to
me(us) and kissed my cheek, bowed and kissed my feet—I could not make them
stop. They would raise up and say in cryptic English "We thank The United
States, President Bush and you." I was touched and changed—it changed my
opinion of the cause. What if I was sent back home directly after the war? To
this day I would have said what I thought before.

Technically, this website is well done. Just scroll down and down. It's a
little long but I like some of it.

~~~
forgotmypw14
From what I understand, Iraq reached out to the U.S. for approval, through
diplomatic channels, before going through with the mission. U.S. said they
have no opinion, then doubled back to defend Kuwait from the "evil invaders."

[https://www.nytimes.com/1990/09/23/world/confrontation-in-
th...](https://www.nytimes.com/1990/09/23/world/confrontation-in-the-gulf-us-
gave-iraq-little-reason-not-to-mount-kuwait-assault.html)

>In the two weeks before Iraq's seizure of Kuwait, the Bush Administration on
the advice of Arab leaders gave President Saddam Hussein little reason to fear
a forceful American response if his troops invaded the country.

>The Administration's message to Baghdad, articulated in public statements in
Washington by senior policy makers and delivered directly to Mr. Hussein by
the United States Ambassador, April C. Glaspie, was this: The United States
was concerned about Iraq's military buildup on its border with Kuwait, but did
not intend to take sides in what it perceived as a no-win border dispute
between Arab neighbors.

>In a meeting with Mr. Hussein in Baghdad on July 25, eight days before the
invasion, Ms. Glaspie urged the Iraqi leader to settle his differences with
Kuwait peacefully but added, ''We have no opinion on the Arab-Arab conflicts,
like your border disagreement with Kuwait,'' according to an Iraqi document
described as a transcript of their conversation.

------
JCharante
What a great read. I had to setup a VPN to read it since the country I'm in
(Vietnam) blocks the BBC, but it was well worth it. The scrolling feature of
the article was also interesting... at first I reloaded my page because I
thought it timed out loading.

~~~
latchkey
I am also in Vietnam. The block on BBC is quite weak, they just do it at the
DNS level. Set up DNSSEC and it will work fine without a VPN. I also find that
using bbc.com sometimes works as well.

~~~
tptacek
What does DNSSEC have to do with bypassing a BBC block? The BBC's zones (like
virtually everyone else's) aren't DNSSEC-signed. Do you you mean DNS-over-TLS?

~~~
latchkey
I'm sorry, you are correct. It was late and my mind was thinking of DNSCrypt,
not DNSSEC. DNS-over-TLS solved the issue for me.

